# Koni inserts, shorten strut bodies, and Hyperco Gen2 springs



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Just wanted to post an update on my progress on my suspension which consists of Koni Red inserts and Monroe Sensa-Trac strut bodies, modified to shorten the struts by 1", and Hyperco Generation 2 springs. I should have is complete by the end of the month, but I posted an update on my site, here!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

how'd that go?

I'm building some for my B11.

you link was 404'd


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> how'd that go?
> 
> I'm building some for my B11.
> 
> you link was 404'd


Oops, sorry about that the link is fixed now.

Just about done. Should be finished by the weekend!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im loving the writeup.Added to favorites


----------



## joehotrod (Feb 14, 2004)

how did you find out which strut to use that was shorter? I'm trying to find some for my altima but nobody will give me measurements on insert diameter and length. mine are close to being the same length as a sentras but the diameter on mine are larger. I want to find shorter adjustables but not having any luck. motivational makes them but $1200 is a bit much for me


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

joehotrod said:


> how did you find out which strut to use that was shorter? I'm trying to find some for my altima but nobody will give me measurements on insert diameter and length. mine are close to being the same length as a sentras but the diameter on mine are larger. I want to find shorter adjustables but not having any luck. motivational makes them but $1200 is a bit much for me


You don't use special struts you use aftermarket replacements w/ the Koni inserts that are specified for you car and modify the struts to make the inserts sit in the strut body shorter. Check out my website, should apply to just about any car.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

danifilth said:


> Im loving the writeup.Added to favorites


Thanks!

Car is finally done and just got back from the alignment shop. Updates to the write-up and pics coming shortly!


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Well here are the pics:










































You can go to the link in my original post above to see the complete write-up!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

NICE!!!! Cant wait to try making me some.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

danifilth said:


> NICE!!!! Cant wait to try making me some.


Thanks for the compliment. It was a very fun project.


----------

